# Extremely flaky skin



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

I would have the vet check for Seborrhea.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

This does sound like seborrhea, and your vet can prescribe a shampoo and rinse that will clear it up fairly quickly.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

If it is SEborrhea, your dog will need a veterinary strength Omega supplement. I use *VetriScience Omega 3, 6, 9*. Because I am a canine nutrition specialist, I was able to understand what type of food & supplementation she needed. :wave:

In a comparison study done with Seborrhic shampoos, *DermaPet SebS *Shampoo beat out *Virbac Sebolux*, plus *Virbac* is chemical-based. Those are the two most common Seborrhic shampoos available. (I've put these in bold & italics so they're easier to read).

One of my girls has this condition & it was found when she was very young. It took about 12 weeks to get it under control (there is no cure for this). After 12 weeks, one would never even know she has it, BUT it took a lot of work to get her to this point. I shampooed her 3x/day for 2 months, then 1x/week for 2 months. Now, I shampoo her every 4-5 weeks.

Also remember, that dogs with Seborrhea are more susceptible to skin infections, such as pyoderma & ear problems, so it is absolutely VITAL to keep them clean & DRY. The skin of dogs with Seborrhea is very sensitive to moisture.

Here is a good site I found to explain it. I keep it bookmarked:

http://www.upei.ca/cidd/Diseases/dermatology/seborrhea.htm


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

It is important that your vet check for an underlying cause in order to properly treat the dog. Here is a very good article, easily understood:

http://www.dachshund.org/health_sebborhea.html


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi everyone, (sorry Eddie and I have been away so long.....)

Not to hijack this thread but:

Eddie has been diagnosed with Seborrhea. We had his thyroid tested and that was fine. 

The two worst areas are, "under his armpits" and "leg pits" if that makes any sense. The skin under his fur in those areas is black, the flakes look almost like ash (but the good news is he isn't very itchy.) He isn't stinky. 

The vet gave us SulfOxyDex Shampoo which we have been using weekly for a month with little to no improvement. (the directions say let the shampoo stay on for 10minutes - yeah right - that ten minutes with both of us hanging on to him, feels like ten days....he isn't that fond of bathing)

We also use drops of something called 3Y in his food. Reading your response makes me think we may need to bring this treatment up a notch...



K9 Passion said:


> If it is SEborrhea, your dog will need a veterinary strength Omega supplement. I use *VetriScience Omega 3, 6, 9*. Because I am a canine nutrition specialist, I was able to understand what type of food & supplementation she needed. :wave:
> 
> In a comparison study done with Seborrhic shampoos, *DermaPet SebS *Shampoo beat out *Virbac Sebolux*, plus *Virbac* is chemical-based. Those are the two most common Seborrhic shampoos available. (I've put these in bold & italics so they're easier to read).
> 
> ...


----------



## leslie99 (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses. I took him to the vet and they're doing a urine test for cushings disease and she took a skin scraping. I haven't go the results yet but will let you know. I'll really appreciate the feedback


----------



## RonM (Dec 10, 2007)

Anyone try the DERMA-IO_NEX advertised on this site. A homeopathic remedy for skin problems? 3 drops in water a day? Again, I have tried everything. Would appreciate feedback. I have wasted so much money on these things.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

*Any idea what this is?*

Just ignore this. I managed to post here, when I intended to start a new thread.


----------



## ralphe36532 (Oct 30, 2012)

*flaky skin condition*

same condition on my dog. I am using Sebolux, a shampoo recommended
by vet. Some improvement but not cleared. I am also adding salmon to his
diet to get the oils. Tried flaxseed oil in the food, did not like it. Vet said
to shampoo once a week and I do plus use a conditioner (aloe) So far, I
have yet to conquer though


----------



## stephsousa (Sep 26, 2012)

I have found fish oil to help my dog out in many ways, but most especially with regard to her coat and skin. I use an Omega 3 fish oil. Here's a link: SALE - Nordic Naturals Omega-3 Pet 16 oz. - $39.95 - LuckyDogVitamin.com. Good luck and happy holidays.


----------



## ralphe36532 (Oct 30, 2012)

have seen marked improvement with Sebolux once a week but I think much of the
improvement comes from adding salmon to the diet. I get the canned variety and put
it in the food (using Iams sensitive w fish base) and even get salmon at the store, cook
it and then they (and I) get it in the diet. Salmon oil or even flaxseed oil runs over $15
a small bottle so this seems a sensible alternative plus getting salmon O3 to me too!!


----------



## ralphe36532 (Oct 30, 2012)

thanks, I posted a full reply on the board, forget to do a direct reply to you (I am a new
member learning the board) btw in my local health store a 16oz bottle of flaxseed oil
is $14, fish oil a bit more but must be refrigerated unlike flaxseed. Both O3 sources


----------



## stephsousa (Sep 26, 2012)

I would definitely try a high quality omega 3 fish oil supplement. Here is a link to what we give our dog. SALE - Nordic Naturals Omega-3 Pet 8 oz. - $21.95 - LuckyDogVitamin.com. I just noticed they have free shipping too. We always get our order super fast from Lucky Dog too. Hope it helps. Keep us posted.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

leslie99 said:


> Hi, I've just joined this forum and have an issue I need help with. My 9 year old golden has extremely flaky skin. I've noticed lately that there are also black tarish spots around the worst areas of flakiness. There are small pimples in some areas as well (only one or two on his body). I've had Teddy's thyroid checked and all is well. Any comments would be appreciated. I can post photos too if that helps. I plan on taking him to the vet but sometimes it sends you in the wrong direction. Thanks in advance.


You may want to check for Ichthyosis.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Has anyone suggested your dog might have icthyosis? It is a skin disease not uncommon in Goldens. There is a DNA test for it.

OptiGen Ichthyosis (ICT-A) in GR performed by Antagene


There is no treatment for this, but at least you would know what you were dealing with and some with dogs suffering from this have had some improvement with things like fish oil, frequent brushing and bathing, etc.

Ha Ha-I see Swampcollie posted while I was still writing-great minds think alike!


----------



## Sammy the Puptriever (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi guys, 

Quick question: My 8 week old puppy has got a bit of a flaky belly and the breeder has suggested I put some Johnsons baby oil on it (very little, just enough to cover it without blocking his glandes) as well as feed him 1ml of olive oil with his food. Today when I discussed that with the vet, she recommended non allergic (oil free) body cream (human).

I am a little confused as I am now not sure what to do. I have already bought some oatmeal dog shampoo but wondering if you guys recommend anything else to help.

Thanks in advance!!


----------

